# General > General Knives & Blades >  Looking for honest opinions about Opinel Knives

## hoosierarcher

I've been offered an Opinel knife it's either a No.7 or No. 12, I'm not sure. I hear that if your get the ones with carbon steel blades they are the cat's pajamas but the stainless blades are less useful. I've also heard they aren't tough enough for bushcraft/wilderness survival. I did search the forum for posts but I want specific answers to these questions, Please?

----------


## klickitat

I used one around a ranch for opening feed bags, cutting bales and other chores around the big barn.

They are an ok knife, it worked around the ranch, but I do not think I would take it into the field. The way the blade is attached to the wooden handles is just too weak for serious use in the field.

Just my opinion, but if you are looking for a field craft knife, I would look for something a little more solid.

----------


## crashdive123

I used to have a #7.  I would feel quite comfortable carrying it again.  You just need to know the limitations of the knife, and of course your own limitations as well.

----------


## Rick

Well, if it's free, it's a great knife. What's not to like about free?

----------


## hunter63

> Well, if it's free, it's a great knife. What's not to like about free?


LOL, That's what I was thinking.......Like Duh?

I have a couple and carry one in one of my hunting fanny packs as a back up.

I guess I wouldn't try "batoning" on one, but does just fine cleaning a deer.

----------


## crashdive123

Oops - I missed the gift part.  Kind of a no brainer, even if it is a $12 knife.  Why are you even questioning the offer?  Just tell him thanks and give it a test.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Well JMO but they are the "Mora's" of folding knives. Cheap but good sharp blades. I wouldn't use mine for anything really heavy, but it cuts great. Mine was also a gift. As such it carries some sentimental value and doesn't actually see much use. If I needed it though it would shave some fire starting shavings for me I'm sure. I'd use it to Skin, maybe some carving/whittling, but nothing really heavy. I have other knives for that.

----------


## rwc1969

I have a real old one, carbon steel, It doesn't get used, but that's just because i have other I favor.

----------


## randyt

I like my opinals. I think of them as a folding kitchen knife but with better steel than most kitchen knives. The blade are thinner than most folders, this makes them nice for slicing and dicing. it's a nice knife for a possibles bag.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I like my opinals. I think of them as a folding kitchen knife but with better steel than most kitchen knives. The blade are thinner than most folders, this makes them nice for slicing and dicing. it's a nice knife for a possibles bag.


Yep Randy, that's where the one you gave me is... in my smallest "Go Bag". It has just The bare Essentials in it.

----------


## randyt

> Yep Randy, that's where the one you gave me is... in my smallest "Go Bag". It has just The bare Essentials in it.



I'm glad you could put it to good use. I think they're a handy low tech knife.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I like them.  I have made shaving and used the back to scrap a firesteel to make many fires.

----------


## Reverend Greg

The No.5 folder I purchased for my son seems to be a nice Knife...He has wittled all day with it,and opened a bunch of christmas presents with it...it is still pretty sharp.Engraved with a celtic wolf for $18 shipped,good deal I would say.
(G)

----------


## mosinjoe

Had one a while back and was using it at work. The knifes handle broke in half with moderate pressure and luckily I did not get cut. 

It's been fixed blades since then. Since I've discovered Mora Knives, I have no need to burn up money on expensive folders or fixed blades.

I think the opinel are good light use knives and certainly sharp enough for most cutting tasks.

----------


## Rick

Welcome, Mosinjoe. Why not cut your way over to our Introduction section and tells us a bit about yourself?

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Well, if it's free, it's a great knife. What's not to like about free?


It's not free the guy wants 15 bucks for it.

----------


## RangerXanatos

For $15 and you're having to ask about it, I'd go with something else.

----------


## kyratshooter

http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce...196&Mode=Brand

You can buy new and have your choice for that money.

I have been using Openil Knives since the '80s and have never had one fail.  I use them as pocket knives in my reenactment work and they fill all the camp chore needs I have.  But I am not prone to chopping rocks or battoning down trees.

----------

